# California Scents....



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

...... Volcanic Cherry is soooooo nice, but after 6 weeks started to fade so plumped for the normal version California Scents Strawberry.

MY GOD!!!! Do not under any circumstances on this and put it in an enclised space!! It actually smells of vomit!!! Literally.......VOMIT!!!

That is all!

:wall:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd always avoid scents based entirely upon a single fruit.
If you're looking for class and subtlety in a car, then you can't
go far wrong with the CaliS Laguna Breeze. The lasses love it 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm loving Mojave mango, citrus one and cherry.

I may try kahuna breeze too next time.

Mango is epic, its the best bar none imho


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

think id only use CS for golden state delight or coronado cherry tried a few others and not really a fan but i like the concept of something you can stick in a cup holder, i hate having danglies from my rear view mirror

i tend to use more AS blast now either berry or bubblegum


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

another one for Laguna Breeze, it is so good


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Cherry, Citrus or Coconut for me!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Cherry, cherry and more cherry for me. Although the missus has started stealing my tins for her car as well!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Hmmmm laguna breeze it is then, funny i nearly picked that up but after how good Cherry was I thought to myself hmmm I like Strawberry that'll be good too, just didn't realise they meant strawberry that had been eaten and then chucked up into a tin! :thumb:


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

what do you guys pay for them?.

I buy from this seller on Ebay and they are £1.75 each.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNI...e_Cleaning&hash=item2314a3ea42#ht_3073wt_1344


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Metblackrat said:


> what do you guys pay for them?.
> 
> I buy from this seller on Ebay and they are £1.75 each.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNI...e_Cleaning&hash=item2314a3ea42#ht_3073wt_1344


 yea thats where i order mine from although halfords do them on the shelf now but at some stupid price


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Laguna breeze was lovely but lasted about two days!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Tank. said:


> i like the concept of something you can stick in a cup holder, i hate having danglies from my rear view mirror


I hide my CaliS tins under my seat... People look around for a clue, then ask
how it always smells so nice, despite the fact that I have a dog carrier on the
back seat.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

When your Cali scents fade after a while, add some water to the tin... let it soak a wee while then drain the excess. Gives them a newer lease of life  

They don't last too long though, i use cotten fresh Little Tree's in mine (Magic Tree's) and 'My Shalden' Japanese Sqaush tins. Just becuase that's what my MR2 smelt of when it was imported years ago. They are great air fresheners though.

California scents do little citrus spray cans made from 100% natural ingredients. Try these if you can they are amazing.


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

balboa bubblegum ftw

cherry is second best


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

Are the lids from that eBay seller the adjustable ones?


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Ive never tried california scents... il have to give them a go...


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Cherry, Golden state delight (bubble gum) or laguna breeze.
defo the top three.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Andy1983 said:


> Are the lids from that eBay seller the adjustable ones?


Yes mate :thumbs:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Golden state delight is in the car at the moment. 

Little tip to make them last a bit longer is to put a piece of foil across the top of the tin and clip this on with the vented lid then prick just one or two holes in.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

got the coronado cherry for my taxi and had lots of comments on it such as marsipan, amaretto, cherry bakewell tarts. it must have been good, cos someone nicked it 

want to try a different one but is there anywhere i can have a smell first?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Pop into Halfwits and have a smell :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I got coconut, cinnamon apple, and apple.

The coconut is nice, but it doesn't smell strong enough. I think I would use 2 cans at once for this one. 

The cinnamon apple is great. Smells like a sweet cinnamon, no apple lol! This one very strong, and has lasted 6 weeks so far and still going well! 

I haven't tried the apple yet, but will open it next week.

I will buy the pineapple, mango, peach, and cherry next.


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

bubble gum is nice - i love coconut but found it is not strong enough can hardly smell it in the car even with 2open


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

gazzi123 said:


> bubble gum is nice - i love coconut but found it is not strong enough can hardly smell it in the car even with 2open


Not even two? I might have to give that idea away then.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Metblackrat said:


> what do you guys pay for them?.
> 
> I buy from this seller on Ebay and they are £1.75 each.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALIFORNI...e_Cleaning&hash=item2314a3ea42#ht_3073wt_1344


Just ordered two via your link. I missed the part where you state which scent you want.  I contacted the seller though to tell them my choices.

Any pointers as to where it is for next time? :thumb:

Cheers

Davy


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I've currently got melon mango which was nice at first but after a few days it started smelling like the kids had stashed loads of sweets under the seat which gets sickly after a while, just got laguna breeze so hopefully that will be nicer.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just put coronado cherry in mine. Anyone remember those screwballs - I used to get them off the ice cream guy when I was a kid. This scent reminds me of one the round, hard (must have been cherry flavoured) chewies at the bottom. I can almost taste it it in my mouth when I'm driving. Fond memories of summer as a kid in the 70s.


----------



## sirtroyan (Jul 1, 2012)

+1 to California Scents Balboa Bubblegum :thumb:

I love it


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Just ordered another tin from babs/babz, went for Coronado cherry this time after reading this thread again :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Since I started stocking these, I've had the cinnnamon in the office and it's awesome! Cherry is the one everyone wants though!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

CC orange squeeze is our fave. Got it in both cars :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Another laguna breeze here. Smells fresh


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't smell them had a vanilla one


----------



## pd1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Cherry for me.....


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

2 cherry for under £4 on amazon

California Scents F312 California Car Scents Tin - Cherry Fragrance (Pack of 2): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Bristle Hound said:


> CC orange squeeze is our fave. Got it in both cars :thumb:


£1.91 delivered @ Amazon :thumb:
California Scents Orange Squeeze Car Scent Air Freshener: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Anyone got a link for the cherry ones ? Where best on offer?


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

slineclean said:


> Anyone got a link for the cherry ones ? Where best on offer?





dagoatla said:


> 2 cherry for under £4 on amazon
> 
> California Scents F312 California Car Scents Tin - Cherry Fragrance (Pack of 2): Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


£3.93 for two, incl delivery


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

dagoatla said:


> £3.93 for two, incl delivery


Thank you , just ordered a set. Just purchased afew 3d jelly ones the other day. But keen to give these ago . Like the idea of being able to put then under the chair


----------

